# I like big butts and I cannot lie



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Singing this song out loud seems to be a very good method of coping with Social Anxiety. Honestly, the lyrics are just that spiffy. I like big butts* and I cannot lie!

*I do not like butt implants, however.


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

you other brothas cant deny, when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face you get sprung

The man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

im aroused now, Because I do in fact like big butts.


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

try singing barby girl at a bar, with lots of people lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm into spanking and I appreciate a shapely target.

Any ladies who are interested, I'm willing to give my phone # to anybody who asks.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

ahaha I love you! 

Thanks for making me laugh on a miserable saturday night.


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

hahaa lately ive been driving around blasting mickey avalon
and i sing along with my shades up.. and i dont even feel self concious cause people only look at me like a delinquint for 3 secs before i drive away :lol





hes he man btw google dat


----------



## luciano (Jun 3, 2004)

lol. I sang this song the first time I did karaoke in front of some co workers. It was all the talk at work the next day and still gets mentioned. I'm no longer considered shy at work.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I likey.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL it does work!


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

It's just such a feel-good song! lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My friend, her brother and I did an acoustic version of Baby Got Back at a guitar jam a few weeks back. It was gold. Pure gold.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I dislike the song as it is sexist and objectifies women. :lol

Though he deserves credit for his honesty: "I cannot lie".


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love big butts! And big tittays too! Then I jumped in her *** like a kangaroo! 

Sorry, blame Afroman. 

Yeah, singing is awesome, especially old songs like that! The best ever has to be "Tainted Love"

Don't touch me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! I cannot stand the way you teaseeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## OllaOlla (Feb 17, 2008)

blue monday was a nice 80's song


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

oh yea n i also like "by myself" by the ying yang twins
it makes me feel better about always being alone
8]


----------



## Jennifer1234 (Feb 17, 2008)

This song actually went through my mind yesterday when I was feeling anxious. It did work for me, if only briefly - it makes me laugh everytime I hear it! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

listen to afro man! lol...he may make you laugh....


----------

